# Buying a carry/first pistol.



## LifIsPeachy02 (Nov 23, 2008)

First, let me start off by saying I am new to handguns. I have fired several rifles and shotguns. I fired my dad's Ruger P85 years ago. I don't know a lot of firearms right now, but I am very eager to learn. 

Now, on to business. I am taking the CCW class next month and I want to get a small enough gun to carry, but I want at least a 9mm. A local gun shop has a Taurus PT-111 Millennium Pro (9mm) for $319 I am thinking about purchasing. I have considered several guns, like a Glock G26, but that is just going to be to expensive at this point in time. I am just wondering if this is a good gun to buy. I have heard good and bad things about it. Most of the bad dating back to several years ago. I just want to make sure this is a good buy for the money. I have held several guns, including Glock G26, Walther PPS, S&W M&P9c, and a Springfield XD 9mm. The Taurus felt the best, then I would have to say the Springfield. I am seriously thinking about buying this in the next few days. One last thing, is the .40 cal better than the 9mm?

Thanks in advanced for any info.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd rather save and buy an XD/Glock/M&P...I think I'd also rather have a Sigma then a Taurus.

Don't worry about caliber...pick the largest (read: most powerful) caliber that you can shoot well and most importantly afford.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I would much rather purchase a used XD9mm (which can be found for about $400). Also, stick with the 9mm. If cost is a concern with the gun, then you want the cheapest ammo...which is 9mm. Good luck with your search and welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Personally, I would much rather purchase a used XD9mm (which can be found for about $400). Also, stick with the 9mm. If cost is a concern with the gun, then you want the cheapest ammo...which is 9mm. Good luck with your search and welcome to the forum.
> 
> -Jeff-


What he said....:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

a recent article sometime this year did a poll of several gun writers for their ccw and most were either g26 or a jframe
there were 2 votes for .380
i have a g26 and love it
- thus i choose it
if that is too expensive then how about a keltec PF9
i know one on this fourm that carries that all the time


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Life, I hadn't been a Taurus fan until I bought a little model 94 in .22. I liked it and then I bought a .44 Mag and now a 24-7 OSS in .45ACP.

I really enjoy my Taurus products and they have been very reliable and dependable. I also own Browning/Glock/S&W/Sig/Colt/Ruger handguns so I can make a direct comparison.

There isn't a Sigma that I would take seriously!


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

LifeIs, welcome to the forum. I'm jumpin' in a little late. Sorry. Oh, and *Happy Thanksgiving!*

Taurus. They used to be known for making terrible firearms. That has closed a lot of minds to them. A lot of the trash talk is from people that have never even held or fired one, much less owned one. Before I bought my PT-145 for concealed carry, I lurked³. Then I went to a gun shop and held one. As a friend had taught me, "If a firearm doesn't feel just right in your hand, put it down and walk away. Don't try to sell yourself on in. There are plenty of firearms out there; one will be just right for you." Darn good advice. The PT145 felt perfect, and with 10+1 in a package small enough for my hand, I went for it. (I prefer the shove of a 45ACP round.) My Taurus has been perfect through over 1000 rounds. This includes, 230gr Speer Gold Dot HP, 230gr Remington Golden Saber HP, 230gr LRN reloads and some +P stuff. All of it has worked flawlessly. You will be surprised at how accurate the Mil-Pros are. For $329, I consider it the best bang for the buck on the market for concealed carry. But. That is just one owner's opinion. Every make, model and caliber has its fans. BTW. the Mil-Pros are pretty much all the same size, so all you have to do is decide on the caliber you want to defend yourself with. Good luck in your decision. Let us know...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've carried an XD9SC for the past year plus... Great gun. If I had to replace it today, I'd consider the M&P9C, the XD9SC (again), the G26, and then the Taurus, in that order, and all in 9mm.

I've owned every caliber from .380, to 44Mag, including a .380, a bunch of 9mms, two .40s, two 45ACPs, a .357 Mag, and my .44 Mag...

I now own ALL 9mm and .380 (Kel-Tec).

1) They are much cheaper to shoot, so I shoot them more, so I'm a better shot with them... and guns I don't shoot are expensive paperweights.
2) They are lighter to carry, with more capacity, so less carry weight, and less spare mag weight.
3) They are much faster shooting, due to reduced recoil getting the barrel back down on target.
4) I feel "stopping power" in a handgun round is dictated more by how MANY hits you can put into a vital area as fast as possible, not by the size of the hole punched by ONE round.

If I *had *to carry a *single shot *gun as a defensive tool? I'd carry a .44 Mag.

Since I'm not restricted to a single shot gun... I'd prefer *more bullets, fast and accurate*... hence... 9mm carry gun.

My experienced opinion...

JeffWard


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb (Jan 24, 2008)

:smt023glock g19 hands down, big enough for accuracy yet small enough for concealed carry:smt033


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

GLOCK gun is much better


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

JohnCEa said:


> GLOCK gun is much better


I hope the OP has made a decision in the 13 years since this thread was posted


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jester560 said:


> I hope the OP has made a decision in the 13 years since this thread was posted


@JohnCEa is responding like an APP that has not mastered the English language.
Change my mind if you can.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Something is up with this "John" guy. The internet sucks with all these "shifty" characters.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I've see this JohnCEa on several forum lately- always posting to threads 10, 12, 15 years old.
I don't know if it is intentional and or not.....but apparently none of the moderators seem to have an issue with it?

Edit: Oh wait!....under his name on avatar it says "Banned". So...maybe he was shut down?


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

JeffWard said:


> I've carried an XD9SC for the past year plus... Great gun. If I had to replace it today, I'd consider the M&P9C, the XD9SC (again), the G26, and then the Taurus, in that order, and all in 9mm.
> 
> I've owned every caliber from .380, to 44Mag, including a .380, a bunch of 9mms, two .40s, two 45ACPs, a .357 Mag, and my .44 Mag...
> 
> ...


By this logic, the OP should buy a .22-cal pistol for carry. There are plenty of arguments for and against.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Higgy Baby said:


> I've see this JohnCEa on several forum lately- always posting to threads 10, 12, 15 years old.
> I don't know if it is intentional and or not.....but apparently none of the moderators seem to have an issue with it?
> 
> Edit: Oh wait!....under his name on avatar it says "Banned". So...maybe he was shut down?


pretty sure he jus5 showed up on another forum under “Daisy Clark”.

not resurrecting as many old threads, but contributing about the same content.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, he is gone now...

As for the original poster, I hope he moved up from Taurus all these years later


----------

